# Put your hard hats on!!!



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.firstcoastnews.com/story/news/weird/2014/11/03/tape-measure-fall-man-dies/18436901/


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

wear a hard hat


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> http://www.firstcoastnews.com/story/news/weird/2014/11/03/tape-measure-fall-man-dies/18436901/


 Wow, OSHA's CFR 1926.100 says:

(a) Employees working in areas where there is possible danger of head injury from impact, or from falling or flying objects, or from electrical shock and burns, shall be protected by protective helmets.

I always hated it when they started to enforce this, and worse was being forced to where safety glasses while hanging rock, or sanding.

However, as a mature adult I realize this man might be alive had he worn one. This will no doubt bring big fines to those who employed this man.

Thanks Moore for sharing this, because we all bitch, but sometimes reality is a strange truth.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> wear a hard hat


That sweat is in just the right place!!!:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Wow, OSHA's CFR 1926.100 says:
> 
> (a) Employees working in areas where there is possible danger of head injury from impact, or from falling or flying objects, or from electrical shock and burns, shall be protected by protective helmets.
> 
> ...


With a hard Hat He could have been seriously injured ! But I think it would of saved his life. I hate to hear these stories .


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Sad story, I bet the guy who lost his tape also feels bad


----------



## ChicagoHandyman (Dec 30, 2014)

safety first. maybe they should get these guys to come in and do some consulting.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hardhats always seem to fail me I was working around a trackhoe my stoner buddy was running. I always tended to work too close to the bucket and jump in the 'hole' too soon. He jerked the bucket and it _rolled_ my hardhat off and punched me in the head...sent me siderunnin' a good 15 feet til my foreman grabbed me and we spun twice before we stopped. He asks me " Are you alright?" they said I replied " I dunno,who am I?":blink: _*BUT!!* It didn't knock me out :thumbup:_

Funny timing for this post. The other day I wanted to find out why my truck was making a noise up front. I shook it from the side...nothing....I stepped up on the bumper and tried to bounce it but instead I slipped, rolled an ankle and body slammed myself onto the sidewalk *BLAP!!!!* I saw the coolest supernova ever. Like a 250 deadblow hammer. Im...uh...a little sore in a few places....


----------

